# Last night of being a hairy haystack



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm feeling a bit nervous....
What do I ask them to do?
Dot's ears are sooooo long with her hair shorter is she going to looks like a basset hound poodle cross 
I measured her hair and it is beween 10 and 12cms long....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics, today's walk looks a lot dryer?! X
Can't wait to see the new dot x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is going to look stunning! And you might discover she has eyes! And think of how lovely she'll feel and smell. Besides, it only takes a few days for the horror to subside!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet little Dot will look extra cute with a haircut! It grows really fast. Molly's ears a long too so the groomer cuts them as short as possible and rounds them That way it's more balanced!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is stunning. Is it a lot of up keep? I love willow long but I love her short too. I think Jake looks better short. Just depends on the dog. Can't wait to see her. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> She is stunning. Is it a lot of up keep? I love willow long but I love her short too. I think Jake looks better short. Just depends on the dog. Can't wait to see her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I do have to groom her every day and she looks scruffy again within moments  so far no real matts, but I'm sure they'll come. Her coat is soft and wavy, no real curl, apart from forwards kiss curls on her muzzle. She constantly gets tangled in old bits of bramble and her legs, which loo movie when clean, dry, brushed and fluffy, normally just look damp, ratty and bedraggled.
Hope the groomer leaves her with enough puppy fluff, but not too much....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you used the groomer before? Just ell her what you want but importantly don't want! If her ears are long and you like them just work out how much you want off the bottom and let the groomer know, alternatively you can just see what she does, and the next time you will be able to say what you want done differently if you don't like it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay I can't wait to see Dots eyes.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

If you could send photos of hippy Dot after her grooming and tell me what you asked for, I will follow suit. This is peanut, they look so alike 

Today she had her spay and she is in so much pain...she cannot lie down  my heart is broken :cry2::cry2:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Peanut and poor you. The first night is the worst, by tomorrow she'll be feeling better and then you'll begin the long ten day struggle to keep her still.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck little Dot! They probably won't do a lot on your first visit will they Marzi? It'll be lovely to see her face peep out and she'll look gorgeous whatever. I do love the scruff look though (and it comes back fast, Poppy's in for a cut again on 27th and her legs are like chunky monkeys already!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Peanut said:


> If you could send photos of hippy Dot after her grooming and tell me what you asked for, I will follow suit. This is peanut, they look so alike
> 
> Today she had her spay and she is in so much pain...she cannot lie down  my heart is broken :cry2::cry2:


Poor little Peanut! Just keep things warm and stay near, she'll be haranguing you in no time at all xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She has been a couple of times before - just for a wash and brush up and and the 3fs, (fringe, fanny and feet) trim. 
I do trust the groomer - although sometimes I think she is a bit clipper happy.
I have just dropped them off and she said she'd do Dot on the longest attachment and give Kiki a light trim.... we'll see. It grows quickly doesn't it....
I had a lovely walk with Inzi who really enjoyed being the only dog


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kiki too I love her I'm sure they will look adorable will be waiting for the after pics


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Inzi's eyes they are so bright


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> If you could send photos of hippy Dot after her grooming and tell me what you asked for, I will follow suit. This is peanut, they look so alike
> 
> Today she had her spay and she is in so much pain...she cannot lie down  my heart is broken :cry2::cry2:


Poor Peanut - hope she is feeling a little more comfortable now - they bounce back pretty quickly, but it is awful to begin with.



dio.ren said:


> Love Inzi's eyes they are so bright


Inzi's orange eyes are a great match for her chuckit ball 

Aaaggghhhh - I hate the wait and I miss them so much when they are being groomed.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I know, it's a funny thing when they're out of your reach  good to have some Inzi one on one (I hope you spend £30 on her every time the others get groomed....only fair) 
Where are the photos ...(tapping fingers)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see, she will look short, even the longest guard cuts short compared to a shaggy puppy coat, I may have been tempted to ask for a scissor cut, but its only putting it off a bit, and its easier to get it even using the clippers, and she should have that lovely soft fluffy coat and smell...hmmm Dudley really is due a full groom again soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've posted on a new thread.
You are right Dawn, she is pretty short - but it looks ok and it will last a bit longer, hopefully.
I got a thumbs up from the groomer, no mats on either of the girls


----------

